# Pen Kits



## bamafatboy (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey gang,
I am looking for some pen kits to make pens for our troops. I like to make pens for thisgreat group of people, so if you have some you don't need or want, please donate them for a great cause. Thanks, Keith


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Aug 11, 2013)

bamafatboy said:


> Hey gang,
> I am looking for some pen kits to make pens for our troops. I like to make pens for thisgreat group of people, so if you have some you don't need or want, please donate them for a great cause. Thanks, Keith



Are you a member of the IAP penturning forum??? If not you should join and ask there. They have a program setup already for just this thing. Good luck.


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey Bama i have a few that I can donate. Only thing is I leave town for 2 weeks and can't ship til then. Pm me if that's okay


----------



## scotirish (Aug 14, 2013)

*I believe Craft Supplies has a deal for slimline pens at a reduced price. You receive them, turn them and return them. Check it out, probably best to call: 1-800-551-8876.
Ron*


----------

